# AS - Baron Fountain Pens - CLOSED!



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

*Update: 12:45 p.m., Sunday - Order Placed!*

*Update: 7:32 p.m., Saturday - Closed, sending out payment info now*

*Here's the order cost breakdown, please let me know if you see any errors:*













*Update: 6:45 p.m., Saturday - I'm just working out the final numbers now, I'm going to close this and send out payment info as soon as I get the spreadsheet finished, so if anyone wants to join in, now's the time. *

Any interest in doing a quick group buy from Arizona Silhouette for Platinum fountain pens, and possibly gold ti fountain pens if there's enough interest? I'd like to order these by Sunday night(4/6) midnight or so. *Please post here with intent to buy and quantities.*  I checked Bill's stock, and he's got enough to cover us I think, unless there's a big run on them from somewhere else.

I'd like to keep it as quick as possible, and I'll do up to 10 of each myself if we can get to the 51 kit pricing. It'd be nice to have orders of at least 10 from everyone involved so I don't get mired down with shipping out 40 individual packages.

Here's the breakdown of prices.

*Baron Fountain Pens*

  Platinum
    51+ kit price: $12.95
    100 kit price: $12.80

  Ti Gold
    51+ kit price: $11.95
    100 kit price: $11.80

Extra tubes are $.55 a pair.
Bushings are $6 a set.

Let me know, if I see enough interest, I'll go ahead and do it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm in for 10 of each Karl!  You could always ship them out to me when your next club blanks are ready, hope there's enough interest.


----------



## turff49 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll take 5 of each. And if possible a set of bushings. I don't have bushings for the Baron's. I know, hard to believe I Don't have something

Brian


----------



## Reb (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll take 5 ea with bushings
Thanks
Randy


----------



## great12b4ever (Apr 5, 2008)

Karl, I'll take 5 of each with bushings

Thanks and PM me with total and Paypal info


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, that puts us at 35 of each, not a bad turnout so far, thanks guys! 

As soon as we hit 51 of each I'll pull the trigger. 

Bushings are $6 a set. I need to get some, too, so we're at 4 sets of those.

Extra tubes anyone? They are $.55 a pair


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, what no PM on this? put me down for 5 of each plus a set of bushings. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Hey, what no PM on this? put me down for 5 of each plus a set of bushings. Don't let it happen again.



Whoa, hey, look who crawled out of the woodwork! 

That puts us at 40 of each, 11 more and we're golden! Er, gold titaniumed, even!


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 5, 2008)

Karl put me in for 10 Ti Gold plus one set bushings. I think you'll get your orders tonight when more folks check in.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 5, 2008)

Karl,

If you let me pay you by check (it is guaranteed to be good - really - trust me!), I'll take 5 of each plus a set of bushings.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> 
> Karl,
> 
> ...



I can swing that, Roger, but please ship it out ASAP! I'm a trusting soul! []

I really do want to order as soon as we get enough people, so I'll go ahead and pay for them up front. I'll PM you with my address once I figure out the final costs.


----------



## BullDurham (Apr 5, 2008)

Karl, I'll take 5 of each with bushings. If a new guy can get in on this.

Thanks and PM or e-mail me with total and Paypal info  

  Mike


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

Can do, Mike!


----------



## BullDurham (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks alot,Karl! This is neat.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

I think we're about there, guys. I'll start tallying up the costs and PM you all with my paypal info.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 5, 2008)

> I can swing that, Roger, but please ship it out ASAP! I'm a trusting soul! []
> I really do want to order as soon as we get enough people, so I'll go ahead and pay for them up front. I'll PM you with my address once I figure out the final costs.



Karl,

As soon as you give me the total cost, I'll mail a check same day.

Best,
Roger


----------



## curlymaplefan (Apr 5, 2008)

i would like 2 of each plus bushings...

Always wanted to make and FP...do I need to buy anything
in addaition to make thes work?


Thanks
Jim


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jim! I've limited this buy to orders of at least 10 kits per member, but I'll make an exception this once, since I'm wrapping this up in a few minutes. 

If you don't have bushings for the Baron, you need a set of those.


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Jim,
 The only other thing you will need to make the Barons, would be a couple of the blanks that Karl makes. And the right size drill bits.


----------



## curlymaplefan (Apr 6, 2008)

Payment sent..thanks sooooo much

Jim


----------

